# تطبيق الجوده فى المستشفيات ... أرجو التثبيت



## ابراهيم يوسف مهندس (8 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما وعدتكم اخواني بموضوع كيفية التطبيق وهو خطوات عملية مبسطة لتطبيق الجودة في المستشفيات وهو الموضوع الاهم....

الشروط اللازم توافرها لحدوث تطبيق ناجح وفعال لنظم وبرامج الجودة
______________________________**__________
الشروط اللازم توافرها لحدوث تطبيق ناجح وفعال لنظم وبرامج الجودة

1- الاقتناع التام من قبل القيادات العليا للمؤسسة الصحية بأهمية الجودة في العمل الصحي مع الالتزام الكامل ببتطبيقها
كاداة للارتقاء بالمؤسسة الصحية في مختلف اﻟﻤﺠالات
وهو شرط مهم جدا حيث تأخر تقدم مؤسساتنا العلاجية عنها في الخارج اعتقادهم ان موضوع تطبيق نظم الجودة هو رفاهية وتكاليف وأعباء مالية اضافية على المؤسسات ولو تم تطبيق النظم من هذه الزاوية ستكون قد معول هدم لا بناء ونوضح كما يرد لاحقا.

2- تبني قيادات المؤسسة الصحية على مختلف المستويات الادارية لبرامج الجودة مع توفير دفعة قوية للتطبيق
تكون فيه تطبيق سياسة الجودة على كل المستويات واتجاه عام لكل عمليات المنشأة

3- توفير الدعم المادي والمعنوي و حشد الجهود و الطاقات لتطبيق برامج الجودة

4- وجودهياكل للجودة تعمل بصورة فاعلة لادخال البرامج والنظم إلى حيزالتنفيذ
وتفضل ان تكون هذه الهياكل من حديثى التخرج وذلك لانهم من اكثر الموظفين حماسة ولابد من الاستعانة بالخبرات ليتولوا تدريب وتوجيه فرق الجودة و ما نرمي اليه ان الصيادلة هم من اقدر المهن لتولى هذه المهام

5- وجود خطة سنوية مكتوبة تحتوي على الرسالة والرؤية العامة للمؤسسة الصحية اضافةً للخطوات العملية للتطبيق
يتم وضع هذه الخطط والسياسات بالقيادات العليا للمنشأة ويتم تفريغها في خطط شهرية واسبوعية و عمل نماذج متابعة لها

6- وجود نظام للتوثيق لكافة أنشطة المستشفى

وسيرد هذا لاحقا

7- العمل بروح الفريق حيث أن ادخال الجودة يتطلب الكثير من التعاون والتنسيق بين مختلف الجهات المسئولة

الخطوات التي يجب اتباعها لادخال نظم الجودة للمستشفيات
________________________________________
الخطوات التي يجب اتباعها لادخال نظم الجودة للمستشفيات

ان ادخال الجودة باي مستشفى هو عملية متسلسلة تعتمد عناصر ها على بعضها البعض فلا يمكن الانتقال أو
وبالتالى لابد من ارتقاء السلم من ( Milestones ) القفز للعنصر دون تحقيق العنصر الذي يسبقه لذا فهي تطور ممرحل
بدايته.وتتمثل خطوات ادخال الجودة في الآتي:

أولاَ تكوين هياكل الجودة والتي تشتمل على : مجلس الجودة- ممكتب الجودة –اللجان المساعدة.

ثانياًعمل خطة تفصيلية للعمل .

ثالثاً وضع النظم والاجراءات و التجهيزات اللازمة للتطبيق.

رابعاً التوعية و نشر المفهوم ورفع وعي العاملين بأهمية تطبيق الجودة

خامساً توفير كافة الوثائق في أماكن التطبيق وشرحها للعاملين.

سادساً الاحتفال ببدء التطبيق.

سابعاً التطبيق الكلي أو الجزئي.

ثامناً عمل تدقيق ومراجعة داخلية .

تاسعاً عمل متابعة دورية للتحسينالمستمر بعد دراسة نتائج التدقيق والمراجعة.

عاشراً طلب الاعتماد والاشهاد الخارجي.

تكوين هياكل الجودة والتي تشتمل على : مجلس الجودة- ممكتب الجودة المساعدة.– اللجان
________________________________________

أولاَ تكوين هياكل الجودة والتي تشتمل على : مجلس الجودة- مكتب الجودة المساعدة.– اللجان
1- مجلس الجودة
يعتبر مجلس الجودة هو السلطة العليا بالمؤسسة المناط بها ادخال نظم وبرامج وذلك بوضع السياسات العامة واجازة الخطط السنوية والاشراف على تطبيق البرامج وازالة كل الصعوبات والمعوقات التي تعترض سير انشطة الجودة بالمستشفى.

يتم تكوين مجلس الجودة بالمؤسسة بقرار من المدير العام للمؤسسة الصحية.

1- مدير عام المستشفى رئيساً
2- مدير الجودة مقررا
3- مساعد المدير العام عضواً
4- الأمين العام عضواً
5- رؤساء الأقسام الطبية أعضاء
6- رؤساء الأقسام الادارية أعضاء
7- رؤساء اللجان المساعدة أعضاء
8- كل الاختصاصيين الحاصلين على درجة الأستاذية أعضاء

مهام المجلس :

١. رسم السياسة العامة للجودة بالمستشفى.
٢. اجازة الخطة المقدمة من مكتب الجودة بالمؤسسة.
٣. متابعة تنفيذ الخطة السنوية.
٤. مناقشة التقارير ربع السنوية عن اداء مكتب الجودة.
٥. حشد الدعم المادي والمعنوي لانفاذ برامج الجودة.
٦. تكوين اللجان المساعدة ( لجنة مكافحة العدوى المكتسبة من المستشفيات، ، لجنة الوفيات والمراضة ، لجنة
النشاط الاكاديمي أو أي لجان أخرى يتم تكوينها لاحقاً)

برنامح المجلس
١. يجتمع اﻟﻤﺠلس بصورة دورية ربع سنوية (كل ٣ اشهر).

نلاحظ ان كل العاملين باللجنة او اللجان الاخرى ممن يعملون بالمستشفى بوظائف مختلفة وتشمل كل قطاعات المستشفى وذلك للتأكد من وصول مفهوم الجودة لكل مستويات واقسام المستشفى وحتى يكون تطوير الجودة يبدأ من الداخل يعني الجودة مش حتنزل عليه بالبراشوت من الخارج

٢ مكتب الجودة بالمستشفى :

يمثل مكتب الجودة الأداة الفعلية لتنفيذ سياسات وخطط مجلس الجودة ويناط به تطبيق نظم وبرامج الجودة

أعضاء المكتب :
يتكون مكتب الجودة بالمؤسسة الصحية من الآتي

1- مدير ادراة الجودة بالمستشفى
2- مسئول التدريب
3- مسئول برنامج مكافحة العدوى
4- مسئول اللجان المساعدة
(لجنة الوفيات والمراضة ، لجنة النشاط الأكاديمي والتدريب الطبي المستمر )
5- مسئول الاحصاء والتحليل

الوصف الوظيفي لمديرادارة الجودة بالمستشفى :

1- يتبع ادارياً للمدير العام بالمؤسسة الصحية.
2- يعتبر التنفيذي الأول عن تطبيق برامج الجودة
3- ليست له سلطات ادارية أو مالية

مهام مدير ادارة الجودة :

1- تقديم خطة سنوية للجودة لاجازتها من قبل مجلس الجودة
2- تقديم تقرير ربع سنوي ﻟﻤﺠلس الجودة عن مسار برامج الجودة
3- تقديم تقرير شهري للمدير العام عن مسار برامج الجودة بالمستشفى.

4- متابعة عمل بقية أعضاء مكتب الجودة بالمستشفى
5- التنسيق مع المدير العام ومساعد المدير العام والامين العام ورؤساء الأقسام المختلفة لتطبيق برامج الجودة

ثانيا مسئول التدريب
مهام منسق التدريب :

1- تقديم خطة سنوية لنشر المفهوم ورفع الوعي عن الجودة وتدريب العاملين بالمؤسسة على نظم وبرامج الجودة
2- عمل قياس مستمر عن مدى التطور الذي يحدث في مجال نشر المفهوم و معدل رفع الوعي
3- تدريب العاملين على برامج ونظم الجودة
4- كتابة تقرير دوري عن قسم التدريب لمدير الجودة بالمستشفى
5- يقوم باي أعمال أخرى توكل له من قبل مدير الجودة بالمستشفى

منسق برنامج مكافحة العدوى
مهام منسق برنامج مكافحة العدوى:

1- تقديم خطة سنوية عن برنامج مكافحة العدوى
2- تطبيق السياسة العامة ونظم برنامج مكافحة العدوى

مسئول اللجان المساعدة
مهامه:
1- تقديم خطة سنوية عن برنامج اللجان المساعدة
2- تطبيق نظم اللجان المساعدة .

مسئول الاحصاء والتحليل
مهامه
1- يقوم بكل أعمال الكومبيوتر التابعة لمكتب الجودة بالمستشفى
2- يقوم بتحليل كافة الاستمارات
3- عمل تقرير نصف شهري لكل انشطة مكتب الجودة الاحصائية

٣-منسقو الجودة باقسام المستشفى:
يوجد منسق للجودة بكل قسم من أقسام المستشفى يتبع ادارياً لمدير القسم بينما يتبع فنياً لمدير الجودة بالمستشفى

مهام منسقو الجودة بكل قسم :

1- تنفيذ برامج الجودة بالقسم المعني.
2- كتابة تقرير شهري لمدير القسم ومدير الجودة عن سير أنشطة الجودة بالقسم

4. اللجان المساعدة :

تعتبر اللجان المساعدة من المكونات الاساسية لانفاذ برامج الجودة وتشتمل على

1- لجنة مكافحة العدوى المكتسبة من المستشفيات
وتعمل وفق السياسة العامة ونظم برنامج مكافحة العدوى المكتسبة من المستشفيات

2- لجنة الوفيات والمراضة و تعمل وفق السياسة العامة للتدقيق الطبي.

3- لجنة النشاط الاكاديمي و التدريب الطبي وتعمل وفق السياسة العامة للنشاط الاكاديمي .

نكون بذلك قد انتهينا من تكوين الهياكل لإدارة الجودة وبالتنسيق كل الى مهامه يتم البدء في وضع الخطط والمخطط الزمني لتطبيق الجودة بالمستشفى وكل ما يرد بعد ذلك سيكون بتنفيذ من الهيكل السابق
اعرف ان الكلام جاف بعض الشئ ولكن صبرا ستجدونه بعد اكتماله موضوعا متكامل مترابط
انتظروني.....
فقط اعطونى بعض الوقت لاتمامه

ثالثا :توفير كافة النظم والاجراءات و التجهيزات اللازمة للتطبيق.
________________________________________
عودة الى موضوعنا وبعد ان نستعرضنا اولا وثانيا ضمنيا داخل الفقرة الاولى

ثالثا :توفير كافة النظم والاجراءات و التجهيزات اللازمة للتطبيق

لتحقيق أكبر قدر من النجاح في تطبيق برامج الجودة لابد من توفر كل الوثائق اللازمة لعمل الجودة وتشمل (وليس المقصود من الاوراق هو تستيفها ولكن تكون بمثابه اجندة عمل لا تختلف باختلاف الاشخاص) :

1- الاجراءات القياسية لمختلف اقسام المستشفى .
يتم كتابة وتوثيق كيفية سير العمل داخل القسم وتكون منشورة وموثقة ومعلنة عملا بالمبدأ الخاص بإدارة الجودة وهو
write what you do & Do what you write

2- المعايير القياسية للمستشفى
والتي من خلالها يمكن معرفة نقاط الحيود عنها مثلا يتم توثيق ان درجة حرارة غرف العمليات لا تزيد عن x درجة(NMT ..X)
فعند زيادة درجة الحرارة عن X تسجل نقطة حيود عن المعيار المحدد يستلزم بعدها correction ثم اجراء تصحيحي Corrective وبعدها اجراء وقائي preventive
3- نظم نشر مفهوم الجودة و تدريب العاملين على نظم وبرامج الجودة.
قبل ان يتم نشرها بعمل تدريب او سيمينارات للعاملين يتم تطبيق جمييع المفاهيم وقياس اداء اي عملية طبقا لمواصفات الجودة

4- نظم التدقيق .(وبقصد بها المراجعة الداخلية على جميع الاقسام وتتم بكيفية معينة اختصارها تتم بواسطة فرق الجودة والتي تقوم بعمل مراجعة وتفتيش على كل اقسام المستشفى بشرط الايكونوا من العاملين فيه)

5- السياسة العامة ونظم برنامج مكافحة العدوى المكتسبة من المستشفيات
و الذي يحتوي على
Quality Manual دليل الجودة لكل قسم
Missionالمهمة الأساسية التي من اجلها تم أنشاء القسم المعني
Visionالرؤية العامة للقسم
Objectivesالأهداف العامة والخاصة للقسم
Instructional organization الهيكل التنظيمي للقسم
Job Description الوصف الوظيفي للعاملين بالقسم
Work Instructions تعليمات العمل
رابعاً التوعية و نشر المفهوم ورفع وعي العاملين بأهمية تطبيق الجودة________________________________________

يمثل العمل على نشر مفهوم الجودة و رفع الوعي لدى العاملين بالمستشفى عن الجودة ومراميها وتدريب الكوادرالعاملة على نظم وبرامج الجودة هو البداية الفعلية لتطبيق نظم وبرامج الجودة بالمستشفى كما أنه يمثل حجر الزاوية لتطبيق كل برامج الجودة الأخرى.و يتم العمل على تحقيق هذا الهدف بتطبيق السياسة العامة لنشر مفهوم الجودة و تدريب العاملين على نظم وبرامج الجودة يمثل العمل على نشر مفهوم الجودة و رفع الوعي لدى العاملين بالمستشفى عن الجودة .

خامساً توفير كافة الوثائق في أماكن التطبيق وشرحها للعاملين
لحدوث تطبيق فعلي لبرامج ونظم الجودة لابد من توفير كافة الوثائق
– الوارد ذكرها في الفقرة الثالثة –
باماكن التطبيق
– العنابر ، المعمل ، العملية ، إلخ...- وشرحها للعاملين للقيام بتطبيقها .

سادساً الاحتفال ببدء التطبيق
و يهدف ذلك إلى خلق مناخ عملي جديد يشحذ همم العاملين على بذل المزيد من العمل وفق نظم الجودة بغرض التحسين المستمر .

سابعاً التطبيق الكلي أو الجزئي
ويأتي ذلك لتجاوز قانون الكل أو العدم في تطبيق برامج الجودة ، حيث أن هذا القانون من شأنه أن يقلل من فرص الاستفادة بتطبيق بعض برامج الجودة التي لا تحتاج لوجود مناخ عملي مثالي – و الذي نادراً ما يتوفر - و المتمثل في التزام القيادات بالمستشفى أو توفر المعينات و الموارد المالية الكافية لتطبيق البرامج .في ذات الوقت يتم الاعداد لتطبيق بقية البرامج والانشطة.

ثامناً عمل تدقيق ومراجعة داخلية .
وتتم بواسطة فرق الجودة بكل قسم بحيث لا يفتش الفريق على كل الاقسام ما عدا قسمه و يهدف ذلك لتحديد مدى الالتزام بتطبيق كافة الوثائق والنظم .

تاسعاً عمل متابعة دورية للتحسين المستمر بعد دراسة نتائج التدقيق والمراجعة.
بهدف تطبيق دورة الجودة في مستوى الخدمات الصحي ومواصلة التحسين المستمر للخدمات الصحية ة وفي نيل أكبرقدر ممكن من رضاء مقدمي ومتلقي الخدمة.

عاشراً طلب الاعتماد والاشهاد الخارجي
و يأتي ذلك بهدف الارتقاء بالمؤسسات الصحية إلى المستويات العالمية وحدوث طفرة كبيرة في مجال الخدمات الصحية
*


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (3 يوليو 2012)

هذا الموضوع جيد جدا ولكن على حد علم لا يطبق فى مستشفيات مصر


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف مهندس (13 يوليو 2012)

*مشكوووووور جدا يابشمهندس احمد وفعلا كلامك مظبوط ان التعليمات دى لا تطبق فى معظم مستشفيات مصر ولكنا تطبق فى قله قليله جدا من المستشفيات الخاصه .
*


----------



## منصور عمر (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

